# Gigabyte M27Q Backlightbleeding?!



## hans_peter_05 (2. Februar 2021)

Moin,

vor ca. 1 Woche diesen Monitor: Gigabyte M27Q bei Computeruniverse bekommen.

Nun habe ich beim Film schauen am unteren Rand (Am schlimmsten in der rechten Ecke) Backlightbleeding festgestellt. Also zu sehen wenn eine Schwarzer Balken in Filmen eingeblendet wird. Siehe Fotos im Anhang.
Für mich stellt sich jetzt die Frage: ist das so gravierend oder kommt das mal vor und halb so schlimm? Was würdet ihr machen? Behalten oder tauschen?
Karton und Verpackung ist nicht mehr vorhanden!
Danke schonmal


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2021)

Gleiche Frage und Antwort wie immer:
Du musst mit klar kommen und nicht wir.
Zurück geben könnte sich ja als schwierig erweisen.
Aber ja, ist bei IPS normal das es zu blb und glow kommt


----------



## hans_peter_05 (2. Februar 2021)

Ist das noch im Rahmen?
Oder ist das schon gravierend?
Also für ein ips meine ich.
Mal abgesehen von meiner persönlichen Meinung


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2021)

Was erwartest du jetzt?
Wenn ich jetzt sage das ist furchtbar, dann kommt der Nächste und sagt es ist im Rahmen.
Sage ich das passt schon, dann sagt ein Anderer dass das komplett furchtbar ist.
Deswegen muss das für dich passen und nicht für uns.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (3. Februar 2021)

Ist denn eine Rückgabe möglich unter solchen Umständen?
Ich muss mal schauen ob die Rückgabefrist schon abgelaufen ist.
Aansonsten wird es ja schwierig. Oder ist das als defekt oder Mängel zu sehen?
Und auch weil die Verpackung nicht mehr da ist, ist's schwierig oder?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2021)

Rückgabe ohne OVP wird eher schwierig.
Wenn es möglich ist, werden sie auf jeden Fall was vom Preis abziehen.
Defekt ist es definitiv nicht, ist halt wirklich Stand der Technik und Glück, wie stark das blb ist.


----------



## buggs001 (3. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte das im Vorjahr bei meinem neuen LG 27GL850-B auch.

Beim Gamen ist mir das so negativ aufgefallen, dass ich nicht damit leben konnte.
Jedes Mal wenn es bei AC dunkel wurde, z.B. in einer Höhle oder ähnliches, hatte ich in der einen Ecke ein oranges leuchten und in einer anderen ein weißes.

Ich habe damals entschieden das IPS noch nichts für mich ist und mir danach einen guten TN gekauft.

Da du die Originalverpackung nicht mehr hast...
Mit € 50 Rabatt in Kleinanzeigen reinstellen, wird schon weggehen.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (3. Februar 2021)

Was für ein TN hast du gekauft?


----------



## buggs001 (3. Februar 2021)

Den Dell S2719DGF ist aber ausgelaufen wie ich auf Geizhals gesehen habe.
Hatte zwar out auf the Box ein grausames ausgewaschenes graues Bild, aber nach dem justieren im Menü und Gamma über Windows/nvidia ist das echt gut. 

Wurde wohl durch den IPS Dell S2721DGF ersetzt.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (3. Februar 2021)

Also würde es wahrscheinlich nichts bringen, wenn ich ein identisches modell nochmal bestelle ?
Oder ist dann auf gut Glück?
Der Dell hat ja auch IPs Panel.

Was würdet ihr denn sonst noch empfehlen für einen Monitor?

Eigentlich finde ich den M27Q perfekt. Er hat KVM Switch und sonst tolle Technik. Wenn da nicht blb und glowing wäre.

Btw: gibt wohl auch andere mit ähnlichem Problem:




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/kgj9qm/_/ggfarhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## theoturtle (3. Februar 2021)

Zum Thema 1Woche alt und kein Karton:








						Muss ich online bestellte Ware in der Originalverpackung zurückschicken? | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

So läuft es oft: Die Verpackung vom online bestellten Smartphone, Spielzeug oder Shirt wird aufgerissen - und direkt entsorgt. Problematisch ist das rechtlich nicht - denn auch ohne Originalverpackung, so das Gesetz, darf der Händler die Rücknahme nicht verweigern.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de
				




Ist dennoch etwas vorschnell gewesen mMn.

Ansonsten wie die Kollegen schrieben . . wenn du nicht drauf klarkommst weg damit. Und dann würde ich selbst doch eher auf andere Paneltechnologie setzen. BLB ist oft ein Glücksspiel. Beim gleichen Händler allerdings deswegen einen Umtausch zum gleichen Modell zu machen könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2021)

hans_peter_05 schrieb:


> Also würde es wahrscheinlich nichts bringen, wenn ich ein identisches modell nochmal bestelle ?
> Oder ist dann auf gut Glück?
> Der Dell hat ja auch IPs Panel.
> 
> ...


Blb ist Glückssache, kann mehr sein oder weniger oder gleich bleiben.
Der glow wird sich nicht ändern, der bleibt gleich.
Glow hast du bei aktuellen IPS Monitoren immer, da hilft nur mehr Abstand oder eine kleinere Diagonale.
Aber auch VA und TN haben glow und blb, nur ist es dort meist nicht ganz so auffällig.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (12. März 2021)

Moin,

ich nochmal. Also nach längerem Testen des Gigabyte M27Q bin ich entwas enttäuscht.....
denn:
- Backlightbleeding ist schon störend bei dunklen Szenen.....ich weiß nicht ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann. Gewöhnt ihr euch daran? Bzw. besitzt ihr ebenfalls Monitore die BLB aufweisen und ihr lebt damit?

andererseits habe ich mich nun etwas mehr mit dem Panelthema beschäftigt und herausgefunden, dass keine Paneltechnologie Fehlerfrei ist und auch bei VA-, oder TN-Panels BLB und Glow auftreten kann.
Und: eigentlich ist der Gigabyte ja wirklich viel gelobt worden und von mehreren Seiten empfohlen worden. Da er einfach gute Ausstattung zu einem fairen Preis bietet.
Wäre das BLB nicht so störend würde ich ihn ohne Probleme behalten.

Deshalb ist hier meine Frage:

- welche Alternative könntet ihr mir empfehlen (Preisklasse bis 500€), die ein VA- oder TN-Panel besitzen?
Ich habe als Alternative noch den:
AOC Q27G2U

Anmerkungen am Rande: VA-Panels bekommt man ja nur noch schwer ohne Curved. Einen gebogenen Monitor möchte ich aber nicht....

Welche Monitore nutzt ihr selber und empfehlt diese weiter, die bei eurer Nutzung kaum BLB aufweisen?

Gruß
Hans


----------



## GuterUser112 (12. März 2021)

hans_peter_05 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich nochmal. Also nach längerem Testen des Gigabyte M27Q bin ich entwas enttäuscht.....
> denn:
> ...


Es gibt kein VA Panel ohne Backlight Bleeding, jedoch sind die weniger so krass betroffen wie IPS. 
Meine 2x 24 Zoll LG Monitore weisen auch IPS Glow und BLB auf. 

Welchen Monitor du dir kaufen willst bleibt dir überlassen, alle werden Backlightbleeding aufweisen, außer du greifst zu nem 4000€ EIZO Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2021)

Auch ein 4000€ Eizo hat blb, so wie jeder andere LCD auch.
Einzig FALD hilft da um das besser werden zu lassen.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (13. März 2021)

Was sagt ihr denn allgemein zum: AOC Q27G2U
Im Vergleich zu dem Gigabyte M27Q?

Evtl. würde ich mir den nochmal im Vergleich angucken......

Habt ihr sonst noch VA-Monitore, die nicht Curved sind und die ihr empfehlen könnt?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## GuterUser112 (13. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Auch ein 4000€ Eizo hat blb, so wie jeder andere LCD auch.


Ja schon, aber teilweise so minimal das es nicht auffällt.


hans_peter_05 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr denn allgemein zum: AOC Q27G2U
> Im Vergleich zu dem Gigabyte M27Q?
> 
> Evtl. würde ich mir den nochmal im Vergleich angucken......
> ...


Habe selber einen LG 32UK550-B mit nem VA Panel, hat aber auch Backlightbleeding. 
Wenn ich VA Panel Google werden mir aber keine Curved Monitore vorgeschlagen.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (13. März 2021)

GuterUser112 schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber teilweise so minimal das es nicht auffällt.
> 
> Habe selber einen LG 32UK550-B mit nem VA Panel, hat aber auch Backlightbleeding.
> Wenn ich VA Panel Google werden mir aber keine Curved Monitore vorgeschlagen.


Also würdest du VA-Panel priorisieren? Wie stark ist denn dein Backlightbleeding bei deinem Monitor?

Wie findet ihr den AOC Q27G2U ?
Mein Plan ist, den evtl. mal zum testen zu bestellen gegenüber dem Gigabyte M27Q....

Ach wäre doch bloß das Backlightbleeding nicht so störend....gerade die KVM-Funktion finde ich schon sehr ansprechend beim M27Q.....

Bin echt hin und hergerissen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2021)

Blb ist bei IPS einfach auffälliger, nicht unbedingt mehr. 
Gelbe Pissecken halt. 
VA hat  Schlieren in dunklen Bereichen. 
Das perfekte Panel gibt es nicht, irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (13. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Blb ist bei IPS einfach auffälliger, nicht unbedingt mehr.
> Gelbe Pissecken halt.
> VA hat  Schlieren in dunklen Bereichen.
> Das perfekte Panel gibt es nicht, irgendwas ist immer.


Welchen Monitor besitzt du selbst?

Und was meint ihr nun zum: 
AOC Q27G2U


----------



## GuterUser112 (13. März 2021)

hans_peter_05 schrieb:


> Wie stark ist denn dein Backlightbleeding bei deinem Monitor?


Schon recht stark, aber nur bei Dunklen Bildern wirklich sichtbar. 
Wollte den Monitor eigentlich zurückschicken, aber da der Shop sagte es würde nen Monat für ne Erstattung dauern habe ich das teil lieber behalten.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (13. März 2021)

GuterUser112 schrieb:


> Schon recht stark, aber nur bei Dunklen Bildern wirklich sichtbar.
> Wollte den Monitor eigentlich zurückschicken, aber da der Shop sagte es würde nen Monat für ne Erstattung dauern habe ich das teil lieber behalten.


Ohha. Okay!

Also bei mir ist es ähnlich. 2 größere "Pissflecken" in der linken und rechten, unteren Ecke.
Stört tatsächlich "nur" in dunkleren Szenen. Aber die kommen ja schonmal vor beim Zocken oder Filme schauen.

Bin am überlegen mir noch einen M27Q zu bestellen.....vielleicht habe ich ja glück und der hat weniger BLB.
Und als Vergleich einen AOC Q27G2U

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierig sein könnte, einen geeigneten Monitor zu finden...


----------



## GuterUser112 (13. März 2021)

hans_peter_05 schrieb:


> Ohha. Okay!
> 
> Also bei mir ist es ähnlich. 2 größere "Pissflecken" in der linken und rechten, unteren Ecke.
> Stört tatsächlich "nur" in dunkleren Szenen. Aber die kommen ja schonmal vor beim Zocken oder Filme schauen.
> ...


Tatsächlich wird aber das BLB mit der zeit schwächer (Nicht bei jedem Monitor) auch bei mir hat es deutlich nachgelassen. Liegt unteranderem daran das sich das Material durch die wärme bewegt und somit den Druckpunkt der das BLB erzeugt entlastet. 

VA Panels werden weit aus wärmer als IPS und TN Panels, somit sind die auch weniger betroffen von BLB. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel:




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/baztyq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2021)

Warum sollte ein Monitor mit Va Panel wärmer werden?
Das blb kann auch genauso mit der Zeit schlimmer werden.


----------



## GuterUser112 (13. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Monitor mit Va Panel wärmer werden?


Nicht der Monitor sondern das Panel,
Gut zu sehen in diesem Video: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Bqh5NJLqQE:89

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber ehrlichgesagt kann ich das nicht bestätigen, mein VA Monitor ist manchmal stundenlang im betrieb und wird nur minimal warm wie es ein monitor sein sollte.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Das blb kann auch genauso mit der Zeit schlimmer werden.


Habe ich noch nie von gehört, ist aber sicherlich möglich.


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2021)

Meiner hat gerade 30°C und ein IPS wird bei gleicher Helligkeit auch nicht wirklich kälter sein.
Zudem kann die Abwärme das blb auch schlimmer machen, das funktioniert in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Ace (14. März 2021)

Ich habe mir den Monitor auch bestellt bei Computeruniverse denke, er kommt am Dienstag dann schaue ich mal nach BB und wie er sich macht.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (14. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meiner hat gerade 30°C und ein IPS wird bei gleicher Helligkeit auch nicht wirklich kälter sein.
> Zudem kann die Abwärme das blb auch schlimmer machen, das funktioniert in beide Richtungen.


Welchen Monitor besitzt du denn? Das würde mich schon interessieren. 


Ace schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Monitor auch bestellt bei Computeruniverse denke, er kommt am Dienstag dann schaue ich mal nach BB und wie er sich macht.


Welchen ? Den Gigabyte M27Q ?

Würdest du dann hier mal berichten wie stark bei dir das Backlightbleeding oder Glow vorhanden ist?


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2021)

Dell S3220DGF.


----------



## Ace (14. März 2021)

hans_peter_05 schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor besitzt du denn? Das würde mich schon interessieren.
> 
> Welchen ? Den Gigabyte M27Q ?
> 
> Würdest du dann hier mal berichten wie stark bei dir das Backlightbleeding oder Glow vorhanden ist?


Ja mach ich wenn er da ist.
Den Dell S3220DGF hatte ich auch schon war jetzt nicht so überzeugt von dem, hatte auch BB aber in Grenzen dazu kam es zum Bild Flackern mit RTX 3000er Karten


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2021)

Gibt halt nicht so viel in 32" WQHD 144Hz+ mit Software und curved. 
Die nehmen sich da alle nicht viel und das Flackern hast du mit jeder Karte und Adaptive Sync. 
Wie schon gesagt, blb hast du immer bei LCD.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (15. März 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Ja mach ich wenn er da ist.


Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht!
....mittlerweile habe ich mich erstmal mit dem BLB angefreundet. Es ist auch nicht so schlimm, wie von anderen berichtet. Also da gibt es weitaus schlimmeres BLB.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibt halt nicht so viel in 32" WQHD 144Hz+ mit Software und curved.
> Die nehmen sich da alle nicht viel und das Flackern hast du mit jeder Karte und Adaptive Sync.
> Wie schon gesagt, blb hast du immer bei LCD.


BLB hast du auch? Wie stark ist es ausgeprägt?


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2021)

Natürlich habe ich blb.
Wie ich immer wieder schreibe, jeder LCD hat das.
Stärker als bei so manchem IPS, aber es fällt halt nicht so auf, das nicht gelb ist.
Dazu nutze ich den Monitor nicht im dunkeln und hab die Helligkeit meist so max auf 200-250cd/m².


----------



## hans_peter_05 (15. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich blb.
> Stärker als bei so manchem IPS, aber es fällt halt nicht so auf, das nicht gelb ist.


Danke.
BLB ist bei dir nicht gelb. Ist BLB bei allen VA-Paneln nicht gelb?
Wie kann ich ein wenig BLB minimieren ohne das die Bildqualität leidet?
Du meinst etwas von 200cd/m².....wo kann ich das sehen an meinem Bildschirm ?

Und was sagt ihr nun zum AOC Q27G2U? Ist er einen Versuch wert und kann evtl. (technisch) mit dem Gigabyte mithalten?
Evtl. würde ich den nochmal im Vergleich testen..... das BLB stört mich doch schon sehr.


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2021)

Nein, blb bei VA ist eher weiss-bläulich.
Du könntest versuchen das Panel zu entspannen, aber das Gehäuse vom Monitor wird eher gesteckt als geschraubt sein.
Man könnte es auch leicht in die richtige Richtung biegen, aber das kann auch ordentlich schief gehen.
Zudem hilft eine niedrigere Helligkeitseinstellung im OSD und eine externe Beleuchtung.
die 200cd/m² kannst du nicht sehen am Monitor, die musst du messen oder in einen ordentlichen Test gucken.

Testen kannst du den AOC, musst dann halt mit VA Schlieren klarkommen.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (15. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, blb bei VA ist eher weiss-bläulich.
> Du könntest versuchen das Panel zu entspannen, aber das Gehäuse vom Monitor wird eher gesteckt als geschraubt sein.
> 
> Testen kannst du den AOC, musst dann halt mit VA Schlieren klarkommen.


Puhh....ich denke das lasse ich lieber...nicht das was kaputt geht.

Du hast dich aber bewußt gegen ips entschieden oder?

Klar. VA-Panels haben auch Nachteile. Meinst du mit VA Schlieren, das ghosting oder black smearing?
Wie stark ist es vertreten?
Am krassesten kann man den Black smearing effekt hier sehen: VA VS. IPS-PANEL
Bei Minute 5:12
Black Smearing vom feinsten..... 

Das ist dann natürlich ein anderer Nachteil gegenüber IPS....oh man es ist aber auch echt schwierig.,....ich warte mal ab was der User meint, der morgen wohl seinen Gigabyte kriegt....


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2021)

Ich wollte 32" WQHD 144Hz+ und curved, da gibts nur VA.
Deswegen muss ich damit leben.
Da ich aber doch desöfteren den Monitor tausche, ändert sich das häufiger.

Black smearing und ghosting beschrieben ja im Prinzip das Gleiche.
Oder meinst du inverse ghosting, also overshoot?
Du siehst es auch sehr gut bei 2:20.

Wie stark das blb ist, ist halt Glückssache.
Aber wie sieht, nehmen sich die Panelhersteller da alle nichts.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (16. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich wollte 32" WQHD 144Hz+ und curved, da gibts nur VA.
> Deswegen muss ich damit leben.
> Da ich aber doch desöfteren den Monitor tausche, ändert sich das häufiger.
> 
> ...


Ich meinte eigentlich Black Smearing.... also hast du das gleiche Problem wie es auch bei 2:20 zu sehen ist?
Das ist ja schon auffällig. Dann nehme ich lieber BLB in Kauf....und muss mich damit abfinden. Dachte VA wäre so die Zwischenlösung und hätte nicht so viel Nachteile.

Würdest du dir auch ein IPS Panel kaufen?


----------



## Ace (16. März 2021)

Also mein Gigabyte ist heute angekommen und er hat auch etwas in den Ecken aber ganz minimal was mich gar nicht stört oder so auffällig ist und auch nicht so stark wie bei dir, wenn ich einen Film ansehe mit schwarzen Balken oben und unten, sehe ich gar nichts davon.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2021)

hans_peter_05 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich Black Smearing.... also hast du das gleiche Problem wie es auch bei 2:20 zu sehen ist?
> Das ist ja schon auffällig. Dann nehme ich lieber BLB in Kauf....und muss mich damit abfinden. Dachte VA wäre so die Zwischenlösung und hätte nicht so viel Nachteile.
> 
> Würdest du dir auch ein IPS Panel kaufen?


Ich hatte schon ein paar Monitore mit IPS Panel.
Ich wechsel öfters mal den Monitor.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (19. März 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Also mein Gigabyte ist heute angekommen und er hat auch etwas in den Ecken aber ganz minimal was mich gar nicht stört oder so auffällig ist und auch nicht so stark wie bei dir, wenn ich einen Film ansehe mit schwarzen Balken oben und unten, sehe ich gar nichts davon.


Ok. Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Ich habe leider nicht so viel Glück gehabt wie du. Evtl. Versuch ich mein Glück nochmal mit einem anderen m27q....Was wird eigentlich mit den Retouren gemacht Wenn sie beispielsweise an computeruniverse zurückgehen. Entsorgt ja hoffentlich nicht oder? Das könnte ich nämlich schwer mit meinem gewissen vereinbaren, dass ein Bildschirm durch meine Retoure im Anschluss entsorgt wird.

Ace: kannst du nochmal ein Foto machen von dem BLB ? Damit ich einen Vergleich habe?


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2021)

Entweder ins Outlet , teilweise werden manchen Sachen auch wieder so normal verkauft.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (19. März 2021)

Ich bin echt hin und hergerissen was das BLB bei meinem m27q angeht. ....wenn ich von Ace höre das er Glück gehabt hat und kaum blb bei sich hat überlege ich echt ob ich den Schritt gehe und nochmal auf gut Glück einen weiteren m27q bestelle und hoffe das es weniger blb gibt.
Mit allen Nachteilen verbunden: retoure für den Fall das er noch schlechter ist als den, den ich jetzt habe/ meinen jetzigen bei Kleinanzeigen verkaufen muss, weil ich den aktuellen nicht zurückschicken kann..... 🙄🙄 

Es könnte alles so einfach sein...


----------



## Ace (19. März 2021)

Ich schaue mal später, wenn es dunkler ist, hab im Rücken 3 Bodentiefe Fenster die ich nicht abdunkeln kann.


----------



## Ace (19. März 2021)

Mit Kamera sieht das immer wild aus, aber ich sehe davon gar nix, weder im Spiel noch Film oder Desktop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (19. März 2021)

Hmm.... sieht erstmal nicht so gut aus.
Aber vielleicht liegt es an der Belichtung.

Kannst du es nochmal mit einer geringen Blende fotografieren ?


----------



## Ace (20. März 2021)

Mit welchem Wert? ist ja nur mit Handy gemacht und jedes Handy macht ein anderes Bild, von daher ist sowas nicht ausschlaggebend.
Wie gesagt ich sehe davon nichts, weder in Spielen noch sonst wo.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2021)

Kommt ja auch auf die Helligkeit vom Monitor an.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (20. März 2021)

Ich überlege jetzt: den m27q nochmal zu bestellen und hoffen das ich Glück habe und mir einmal den GigaByte AORUS FI27Q-P zu bestellen. Der kostet aber ein gutes Stück mehr.... aber laut Rezensionen hat er das BLB Problem weniger....
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2021)

Nochmal:
Blb ist immer Glückssache!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mje_fmayu0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal als Beispiel.
Dazu kommt noch IPS glow, der das Problem verschlimmert, je näher man dran sitzt.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (21. März 2021)

Gibt es denn bei dem genannten aorus auch das blb Problem?

Ich Versuch mein Glück nochmal mit dem m27q..... werde euch  berichten.


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2021)

Jeder LCD hat blb, die Frage ist nur wie viel er hat. 
Bei IPS ist es halt am auffälligsten.


----------



## Ace (21. März 2021)

Ohne Mängel gibt es keinen, hatte jetzt auch 6 Monitore in den letzten Monaten, aber keiner davon hat mich gestört oder war so auffällig, dass ich ihn zurücksenden musste.
Bin mit dem Gigabyte sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (21. März 2021)

Ace kannst du denn nochmal versuchen das Blb zu Fotografieren?


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2021)

Dazu solltest du ihm auch sagen, welche Helligkeit du eingestellt und wie du fotografiert hast.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (21. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu solltest du ihm auch sagen, welche Helligkeit du eingestellt und wie du fotografiert hast.


Gerne: also einmal auf 100% Helligkeit und dann nochmal auf 50%.
Kameratechnisch weiß ich ja nicht was du hast..... am besten: ohne Blitz in völliger Dunkelheit und mit Testbild von YouTube (backlight bleeding test).
Kameraeinstellungen: sofern das möglich ist. Blende 1,9 oder ähnliches und  kurze Verschlusszeit von 1/10s.
ISO: 2000 

Probiers einfach mal aus....Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Ace (22. März 2021)

100%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hans_peter_05 (23. März 2021)

Danke dir.... also bei 50% sieht es ja nicht mehr sschlimm  aus


----------



## Zipacna (23. März 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Ohne Mängel gibt es keinen, hatte jetzt auch 6 Monitore in den letzten Monaten, aber keiner davon hat mich gestört oder war so auffällig, dass ich ihn zurücksenden musste.
> Bin mit dem Gigabyte sehr zufrieden.


Welchen Gigabyte hast du denn jetzt genau?


----------



## hans_peter_05 (23. März 2021)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Welchen Gigabyte hast du denn jetzt genau?


Er hat den Gigabyte M27Q, so wie ich.


----------

